# Extra Roos



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I need help deciding what to do with my four extra Roos?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Crockpot. Keep the best one and cook the rest.thats what most people do as no one wants or can have them


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Have to agree with ME. I would hate to let them go only to be eaten by someone else.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Put 'em on the bulletin board at the feed store.People lose their roos and look for mature ones for spring chicks.You may get lucky.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's unfortunate that the reality is that roos are really expendable or unwanted or only one needed when every other fertilized egg a hen lays is male. I try to stay focused on the good life of growing up outside until they are oven stuffer roasters. I love roos and have tried to keep as many as I can. That's why I have 7. 

I'll have to see how it goes with the roo and 5 Polish girls go to fit in. I wonder if a male roo can live with 2 silkie roos. I doubt it but it's worth trying.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I love roosters and all but I don't have the space for more hens so I don't have the space for more Roos.  There expensive chicks so I wouldn't feel right about consuming them I'll try selling them first


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I give my extra roosters to a woman who eats them . I have 4 right now, 3 in one coop with 18 hens and 1 with 2 hens


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I feed mine to the wildlife..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM, I wish I could painlessly do that.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I feed the vultures.It's fun to watch them and they have a pecking order,too.They even eat the 5 lbs of fat I trim from beef briskets.In the winter when it's snowy,I have problems with starlings pooping everywhere in the coop.I go in and close the door and catch them all and string 'em up.Then I throw 'em out and a hawk eats them,while the other starlings watch.The wildlife gotta eat,too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That, my dear, is gross!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

That is well um one of a kind


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

You dont string them up alive do you?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

That is one way to give back to the wildlife community


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,they're alive and kicking,otherwise the hawks won't eat them.If you saw what the starlings could do in my coop in a short time(like less than an hour),pooping in the water,food and on my chickens,you may be able to understand.I love all birds except them.In the beginning,I did try to kill but I couldn't even break their necks.I tried shooting them as they left the coop but they dodge the shot.They're indestructible,I guess that's why there are so many but if they are alive and strung up,the hawk gets a good,easy meal.The starlings are a useless,invasive pest species but the hawks are very useful for rodent control and I like to keep them around,even if I have to feed them on occasion.I look at it as a win-win situation for me and the hawks.The starlings can always go poop on someone else's chickens or I will take care of it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I get them birds in the winter a total PIB ..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you try hanging strips in the doorway ?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Did you try hanging strips in the doorway ?


My chickens are freaks,they'd see that then not go in or out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With the crows stealing my eggs, I hung up feed bags in the doorway. The crows figured that one out too.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Thats a first I've never heard of crows stealing chicken eggs


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I give the crows an egg or two daily if I can and place them on top of a pen. They keep the hawks away unless they're sitting on their crow eggs. However, there's been times where I've put an egg down on a chair to be picked up later and it's disappeared. They also fly into the coop and take eggs out of the nest. But I feel it's small payment for their territorial behavior.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know it sounds horrible but I've tried screen,changed feeders to a harder access one for the starlings but it didn't stop them.Killing them stops them.There are so many corn fields/silos around here they thrive but when there's snow on the ground and they can't find food,they come to my coop.There would be dozens of birds in my coop,pooping everywhere.It's really nasty for my chickens and the only solution I've found that works.And if the starlings can't find food,it's also hard for the raptors to find food.I get rid of the starlings and the hawks get to eat.It's the end result that counts.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We had a large birdhouse attached to the roof of our garage when we lived in Virginia. A flock starlings flew in one day and raided the birdhouse where sparrows nested. They pulled out nesting material and sparrow hatchlings. They made a complete nasty mess on the roof and driveway.
My dad removed the birdhouse the next day. Guess who had to clean up the mess......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 2 pigeons that probably got lost and never left. I guess they've been here 6 years. I wish .......... the 2 are poopaholics too. I have to keep watch on any eggs they sit on and get rid of them. I wonder how long they live? They never go anywhere. But I guess that's what happens when you live in a neighborhood famous for racing pigeons.


----------

